# Ottawa region cubers



## TheSpicyBlueFlamingo (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey, so i just moved from Ottawa to Carleton place, ON, Canada, and I was wondering if there were any other cubers in the Carleton Place/ Lanark County area. Let me know!


----------

